# Dark/black long coat working lines?



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Any recommendations on working line breeders near Chicago, IL who *occasionally* have a long coat pop up?? I know color is least important, but I would prefer a dark or black sable. Temperament is most important in the long run, but I'd like to find a good tempered dog with the those preferences. Which is why I wanna start looking now. 

Now, I won't be adding another puppy to the pack for at least a year and half - two years... But I just wanna start looking around and obviously what I want preference wise may take a while to find.

Also, does what I'm looking for only pop up in working lines?? Temperament wise, how are working lines compared to west german show lines? I don't want a mellow temperament, rather an active one with medium drive. Does a working line dog have to work? Thanks for any help  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I've seen my breeder produce a couple in the past... :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Long coats pop up in a lot of lines, so I'd just start communicating w/any of the breeders you like. There are quite a few in your area.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Coats pop up everywhere....it is just chance when they do....

Bill Kulla is in that area - may be drivier pups than you want....Alte Baum / Mike Williams is in Ft Dodge and he may have something that suits you as well 

Lee


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Coats pop up everywhere....it is just chance when they do....
> 
> Bill Kulla is in that area - may be drivier pups than you want....Alte Baum / Mike Williams is in Ft Dodge and he may have something that suits you as well
> Thank you  I will be sure to check these kennels out.
> Lee


Thank you, I'll be sure to check those kennels out! 

**response to deleted post removed**



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Long coats pop up in a lot of lines, so I'd just start communicating w/any of the breeders you like. There are quite a few in your area.


Oh I know there are, thats why I posted here in hopes to narrow it down a bit! 



Wild Wolf said:


> I've seen my breeder produce a couple in the past... :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


Thanks @Wild Wolf, I will definitely look at Bill Kulla's dogs.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ha! And how could I forget, HEALTH, health is also VERY important, more than anything. I think I could do with a plushy stock coat even. I just love the longer fur on shepherds.


----------

